

Learning Ruby - minnixio
http://codebeatsandpixels.com/post/46227211343/learning-ruby

======
richo
Wow, you've been at this for 3 whole months?!

You're _totally_ qualified to tell people what they should be learning.

Ignoring the 3 paragraph post, and the assertion that Rails is the only web
framework for ruby (or that python and php also have only one), I don't get
why this guy doesn't link to some code he's written or to a thing he's built?

~~~
cleverjake
There isn't a reason to be an asshole, richo.

Its shit like this that gives HN a bad reputation.

~~~
richo
I'll grant you that a reply calling me on being on the asshole side of the
fence being downvoted, and a dickish post getting upvotes kinda sucks.

That said, I don't subscribe at all to "I tried hard so tell me I did well".
Like I said, I would have loved to see something the guy had written.

One thing that /really/ pisses me off though if trying to give advice you're
not qualified to. It's dangerous and destructived. If you were trying to
quickly knock something up and this guy told you that "CodeIgniter is the web
framework for PHP" and then you burned days on it, would you be pleased?

~~~
cleverjake
>>One thing that /really/ pisses me off though if trying to give advice you're
not qualified to.

Any one that would follow the advice of someone that self-admittedly is only a
number of weeks in on the subject blindly gets what they deserve. That being
said, there is no reason for someone to tell other new people what worked well
for them. I believe people are more comfortable talking to and listening to
other recent converts - they can identify with them more than the greybeards
of whatever language they are interested in. I don't see a problem with
someone being enthusiastic about learning something new and fun.

